# Antelope bacon.



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's my version of the ground formed bacon using Owen's seasoning and cure kit.

I made a full batch using 12.5 lbs of pork butt and 12.5 lbs of mixed antelope meat off the hind quarter.

Here's my two 12.5 lbs piles all mixed up and ready to put in the 8"x8" aluminum pans.









One pan filled.









I made 3 tins layered antelope, pork, antelope.









Then another 3 tins layered pork, antelope, pork.









Making the layer's is a real pain in the rear, I tried to do 1/2" of the bottom layer, 1" middle layer and 1/2" top layer but trying to get the sticky meat mix to do what I wanted was about imposible. After I made the first 3 tins I had way more pork then antelope so I switched up the layers to even out the meat piles. Once I finished with the next 3 tins I had just enough meat left for 1 and 3/4 tins so I decided just to mix the meats together to see how a mixed on turned out compared to the layers.

Mix meat loafs.









Layered loafs side by side.









In the smoker to start the smoking process. The light on the MES rocks.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like it's would be tasty. I am assuming that you slice it into strips and fry it up. Does it hold together well enough to look somewhat like bacon? What about shooting it through a jerky shooter before you smoke it and smoke the strips? Post a few pic's of the finished product.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm shooting for an internal temp of 142 so its not totally done, let it cool in fridge then slice with slicer before freezing. When it's time to eat give it a quick fry to finish it off and crisp it a bit. First time I have done this but from the pic's I have seen the layered loafs look a lot like bacon when fried and everyone that makes this says its great.

I'll post more pics as I finish it up, setting at an IT of 127 degrees right now.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm gonna out on a limb and say that the pork, antalope, pork is the best It all looks like it should be tasty!!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well here it is fresh out of the MES. I pulled the short tin early as it was ready, just had to cut and fry a couple pieces. Wife said it was the best bacon she had all year. Tasted like good bacon to me.

Short loaf.









Frying some of the mixed short loaf.









There all out. The two layers of antelope loafs look like a chocolate colored cow turd. Hope they aren't dry on top.










More tomorrow after I get them sliced.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Got the loaves sliced and ready for vac sealing. Each 8" x 8" loaf made 54 ish slices, I had the Chef Choice 615 slicer set on 4 which is around 1/8" thick.

Here are the 3 different layers laid side by side.









Getting warm.









Fried up.









I can't tell a difference between the layered loaves or the mixed loaf. Wife thinks the double antelope loaf might taste a little gamey. In the future I'll just mix all the meat together and throw it in the pan's. It'll be a while before I make this again as I figure I'll have around 60 packages once I'm all done.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Looks great!!!!! My mouth is watering. 
I have made this a few times. Did you use any seasoning? I have tried Maple, Jalapeno, and garlic butter. Maple didn't turn out so good with the deer "game" taste. Jalapeno and garlic was fabulous. Just wondering what you used and if you would do anything different?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I used Owens ground and formed bacon seasoning which is basically a maple flavor. I was planning on doing a pepper crust on one loaf but forgot about it until the loaves were in the smoker. Next time I would like to spice up a loaf with some jalapeno or the like.


----------

